# Some shots from the 180



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Some updated pictures from the 180
my 8 inch l25 scarlet has turned gold thats good right Charles


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Pics Bud

Graeme nice to see you here


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank, and those fins are positively gorgeous.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW... nice! crazy that they're not nipping on each others long fins!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out those Psittacus! They look huge. I can't wait for mine to look like that. Thanks for the pics Graeme.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup Graeme. Gold is good. You should see this 4" I have here. This is the only one in the group that eats carrot (though I am trying for the rest). It is amazing gold and red all through out the body. And the fish is only 4". 

Great looking geo. and parrot as well. how are the teacups?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are great looking fish!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

soooo jealous!

what strain of geos are those?

And those are real parrots? 

Very nice!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that L25. Looking great!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

those geos are amazing..... crazy fins!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone they are real parrot fish...the rays are doing great Charles eating prawns and pellets. Will have to share some pictures of them soon


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

when you are ready for more, let me know. I have marble, tiger, flower, antenna, teacups, and others available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yup! those geo's are super nice!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pictures! so clear!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

haha Got another pic of the L25  Would love to see a full body shot =D


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty fins on your geo's
thanks for sharing


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great pictures! The geos look amazing.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Been trying for a while now always seems to hide when I pull the camera out.



BigPete said:


> haha Got another pic of the L25  Would love to see a full body shot =D


----------

